# My BB R34 GTR today



## Shakey Finch (Jul 5, 2005)

Gave my car a half decent clean today, so thought I'd take some photos as well...Hope you like?


----------



## cogtr (Feb 17, 2009)

those advans are perfect, you should really lower it


----------



## Shakey Finch (Jul 5, 2005)

cogtr said:


> those advans are perfect, you should really lower it


It's on Tein Superstreet suspension and already lowered as much as I dare go for UK roads and speed bump clearance.


----------



## steveyturbo (Dec 24, 2006)

Stunning condition.....

I dont see your ignitor module, do you run an aftermarket system?


----------



## Shakey Finch (Jul 5, 2005)

steveyturbo said:


> Stunning condition.....
> 
> I dont see your ignitor module, do you run an aftermarket system?


I wouldn't have a clue mate, sorry...Although I think all 34's are like this? I just checked on a photo of the engine when it was stock, and there was no module then either.

Mark.


----------



## Micky Hanson (Oct 1, 2006)

looks decent to me mate 
lovely car


----------



## Bandit (Jul 2, 2004)

Stunning GTR, lovely engine bay aswell.:thumbsup:


----------



## dean j (Jan 28, 2007)

Like very much mate!

You gotta bring that out on the 7th!!! Star of the meet that'd be!


----------



## WPL (Sep 24, 2004)

really like the engine bay pic, expecially the finish on the engine cover!!


----------



## Stachi (Jan 26, 2008)

steveyturbo said:


> Stunning condition.....
> 
> I dont see your ignitor module, do you run an aftermarket system?


34's have the igniters built into the coils :thumbsup:

Marc


----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

That looks great dude.. 

I have the same front bumper in my living room..


----------



## JonR32GTR (Jan 10, 2007)

This is one of the most complete R34's out there IMO, great spec and a owner that clearly looks after his pride and joy, keep up the good work! :thumbsup:


----------



## LiamGTR (Nov 26, 2006)

Very nice, think I have a new favourite wheel for the 34 other than TE37's, what are they?


----------



## Lamb (Sep 25, 2003)

Stunning.....love it


----------



## P3RV3RT (Aug 2, 2005)

Very nice indeed.

Whats the spec/power etc? Not many V-cams here in the UK!

I realy like the alloys but i hate it when the tyres look realy streched. What section and profile are they?
A nice wide set of 888s will sort the look out not forgetting been able to cope with all the power and torque the engine must be pushing!


----------



## rb26 (Aug 29, 2004)

A stunning looking 34



Terje.


----------



## Shakey Finch (Jul 5, 2005)

L14M0 said:


> Very nice, think I have a new favourite wheel for the 34 other than TE37's, what are they?


The wheels are Advan Racing RS 19X10


----------



## Shakey Finch (Jul 5, 2005)

P3RV3RT said:


> Very nice indeed.
> 
> Whats the spec/power etc? Not many V-cams here in the UK!
> 
> ...


The enigne is HKS 2.8, N1 block, 2860r, v-cam type B, I think the V cam is a bit rare in the UK still, but it's a great engine mod.

Figures are 507bhp/500lbs ft @1.5bar at the hubs on Abbey's Dynapack, the torque curve is super strong but really smooth and makes the car really controllable and user friendly. The torque curve is very R35 like, so I understand.

Not so sure about 888 tyres on these rims, although I'm sure they would cope with the power and torque better than the F1's do.

Mark.


----------



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)

Very nice and clean, my kind of car.

You are lucky you are in the UK as I would come round and nick that strut bar from you:chairshot


----------



## madmark1 (Mar 27, 2003)

Stunning pictures mate! Have fun at Brands this Friday!


----------



## Shakey Finch (Jul 5, 2005)

DCD said:


> Very nice and clean, my kind of car.
> 
> You are lucky you are in the UK as I would come round and nick that strut bar from you:chairshot


LOL!! after 2 years of waiting and much cost incurred, you'd be a brave man to even look at that strut brace!!

Mark.


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

Very nice chap, very clean.


----------



## scotttt4 (Feb 21, 2009)

R34s dont come with ignitor module.


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

looking good

i remember seeing this last year just after we supplied your wheels (you were at the brands hatch day)

very nice!


----------



## Shakey Finch (Jul 5, 2005)

matty32 said:


> looking good
> 
> i remember seeing this last year just after we supplied your wheels (you were at the brands hatch day)
> 
> very nice!


Yes that was my car Matt.


----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

We have the same exhausts it would seem!! Nice one.. 

Any more stuff in the pipeline?


----------



## jlck (Feb 12, 2006)

very nice engine bay...love it


----------



## Shakey Finch (Jul 5, 2005)

Kadir said:


> We have the same exhausts it would seem!! Nice one..
> 
> Any more stuff in the pipeline?


Mines Ti? It makes a sound like nothing I've ever heard! Amazing exhaust isn't it?

No plans for the car now, it really wants for nothing as far as i'm concerned. I'm just going to enjoy it!

Mark.


----------



## neilo (Nov 17, 2004)

looking sweet mark liking the strut!


----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

Shakey Finch said:


> Mines Ti? It makes a sound like nothing I've ever heard! Amazing exhaust isn't it?
> 
> No plans for the car now, it really wants for nothing as far as i'm concerned. I'm just going to enjoy it!
> 
> Mark.



Great stuff and yes, I too have the (wait for it!!) Mines Silence VX Professional Titanium II catback (longest name EVARR!).. Sounds jet-like; I love it.. :thumbsup:


----------



## Zed Ed (Oct 24, 2007)

great looking 34

I'm jealous


----------



## Shakey Finch (Jul 5, 2005)

Kadir said:


> Great stuff and yes, I too have the (wait for it!!) Mines Silence VX Professional Titanium II catback (longest name EVARR!).. Sounds jet-like; I love it.. :thumbsup:


That's it mate, silly long name! I've got the Mines Ti down pipes as well.


----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

Nice one.. Must admit I am a big fan of Mines' stuff..


----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

What an Awesome car :bowdown1::bowdown1::bowdown1:

Well done Mate totally stunning


Mick.


----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

Absolutely beautiful car.. :thumbsup:


----------



## gabrielg (Jan 1, 2009)

Shakey Finch said:


>


what intake kit is that?


----------



## CJay (Mar 23, 2008)

Sweet as:smokin::bowdown1::clap:

CJ


----------



## irishboy1977 (May 25, 2005)

can i ask,are they the tein bonnet dampers and if so are they as easy to fit as tehy say they are?any drilling required?(i wanted to fit a set to my 34)
thanks

nice car btw


----------



## creedonsr20det (Aug 6, 2008)

gorgeous car


----------



## Piggaz (Sep 5, 2002)

Awsome car.... Engine bay is very tastefully done!
Can you still buy those strut braces??? *calling matty!!!*


----------



## St3f (Mar 14, 2009)

Same as above, where can I get this strutbar for a BCNR33?


----------



## aferx (Oct 4, 2005)

That is a nismo titanium strut brace nismo do not make them any more and if you can get hold of one they sell for £1200 to £1500 not cheap


----------



## sn:afu (Feb 18, 2009)

Very nice mate.

Although, think the advans would look better in gold.

Bonnet lifts are cool as well.


----------



## Shakey Finch (Jul 5, 2005)

aferx said:


> That is a nismo titanium strut brace nismo do not make them any more and if you can get hold of one they sell for £1200 to £1500 not cheap


Spot on! and It took me months of waiting to get this strut brace, and even then it was second hand!


----------



## ljungberg (Feb 22, 2009)

Beautiful car  just a little lowering on the coilovers and it would be perfect.


----------



## waysky (Jan 12, 2010)

stunning 34! That engine bay is sweet great work there.:bowdown1:


----------

